# moss ball spreading



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Has any one had a problem with the moss balls spreading in thier tanks. And yes I know its not really moss.


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

I left mine ina ball an they r growin fine. Whats the problem u r havin the spreadin or not spreadin?


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

I had one in my shrimp tank, and I started getting this real fine green stuff spreading all over the tank which looked like the moss ball. I have since removed it and am manually removing it as I see it.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Yep, I bought one of the obnoxious little things on a whim from <chain store>, tossed it in my shrimp tank where it promptly got lodged under some driftwood. In pulling it out later some shreds tore off--which promptly colonized the sponge filter, the mini bolbitis, the driftwood, the substrate, a few ramshorn snail shells.... unholy mess and I've been fighting it ever since in my tanks.


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

I removed mine when I read they were cladophora invasive algae, just in ball form. they looked so nice, but saw some creeping up my plant stalks and knew then whats up

tank variables vary, so outcomes may not always be like that but since it can, its out of my tank.


----------



## yomon347 (May 27, 2014)

I have a few marimo balls in my shrimp tanks and have never had them 'spread'. You might just have algae issues.


----------



## doggo (Jun 14, 2014)

I have 7 and the 2 big ones are definitely bigger than when I got them but otherwise no problem with *invading* anything. One of the small ones has come apart but isn't a problem either.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 17, 2013)

I have had marimo balls ever since I started this hobby and have never had this problem with them.


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

if we search out threads w pics you ll see it happens a lot

but tanks vary, so it doesnt mean anyone will for sure

i really like them, wish they didnt invade for me but they do. if my tank was one of the cladophora lucky ones, id have seven really. wanted to cut em in half and tie to branch tips like little topiaries


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

Marimo tree top front yard topiary

I don't mind if they spread a little, I'll burn bad spots out with peroxide

they make the tightest trees in micro tanks this tank is 9 inches long

Bump: I cut clean through a large marimo ball to make the tops

its clean perfect in the center if anyone wondered, no detritus no smell just dense plant matter


----------

